# rock hill honey bee farms



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

As the _recipient _of an insured damaged USPS package, you can file an insurance claim yourself. Details here:
https://www.usps.com/ship/file-domestic-claims.htm


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

12 packages died in shipment. We have sent our the above information to everyone, Radar. But people seem to not want to follow the rules or instructions to expedite their refund. to those affected, we apologize and do not know why it is that out of almost 200 shipped these 12 packages didn't make it. They were in excellent shape when we dropped them off in Waycross, GA.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mark, we have sent numerous information emails to keep our customers in the loop. The fact that you refuse to make a claim on usps.com after being informed ad nauseum in emails numerous times bodes to our desire to resolve this. As you might know, this is our extremely busy season with a two person work shop. We tried to do everything we could to assist you in filing your claim, but that wasn't good enough. You simply didn't want to go through the proper channels to resolve your issue, instead you are only delaying your refund. Again, in a public forum, I am asking you to file your claim on usps.com and allow the system to work. I realize that not getting your bees is upsetting, but that does not give you the inherent right to come on here and tell only half the story. Anytime you, or anyone else want to come with us when we package bees and ship them out to see the process and what we do are more than welcome to join us. Thanks.

Jerry Mattiaccio


----------

